# Samsung J701 (J7 Neo) enloquece cuando inserto SIM



## Lucho LP (Nov 14, 2020)

Hola estimados colegas, estoy teniendo este interesante problema luego de cambiar el módulo de pantalla completo en un J7 Neo de Samsung.
Probé el módulo nuevo antes de instalarlo, conectado a la placa main, antes de pegarlo para asegurarme de que estaba todo bien. Hechas las comprobaciones, lo coloqué correctamente, encendí el móvil y arrancó perfectamente bien, la pantalla nueva espectacular y todo el equipo funcionando perfecto. Hasta ahí, una maravilla.
Apagué el celular, inserté la tarjeta SIM, conecté la batería y lo encendí de nuevo. A partir de ese momento el display empezó a hacer cosas raras, el famoso toque fantasma o "pantalla loca" que abre, cierra, minimiza o maximiza aplicaciones sin tocar nada y a toda velocidad.
Al margen de ese detalle,  el aparato funciona bien, porque puedo hacer llamadas, enviar y recibir mensajes de todo tipo, navegar en internet, etc. solo que cada tanto la pantalla empieza de vuelta a hacer sus locuras.
Ahora, cuando quito la SIM enciendo el equipo sin ella, es una maravilla como funciona todo y la pantalla responde perfectamente bien sin nada raro que reclamarse.
Probé la SIM en otro aparato compatible y funciona perfectamente bien, así que descarté esa posibilidad.
Puse otra SIM distinta y aunque en menor medida, volvió a repetir la misma falla, por lo que deduzco que el problema podría estar en el zócalo de la tarjeta o en el circuito de la placa main, pero haciendo una inspección visual no encontré soldaduras rotas ni movimiento, ni nada.
La pregunta entonces sería si a alguien le pasó lo mismo alguna vez, porque no encontré nada por la web al respecto. Encontré las cosas típicas relacionadas a la calidad de los displays y mucho bla bla bla, pero nada de esa falla. 
Estuve a punto de reclamar por el display, pero la verdad es que funciona perfecto y tiene una calidad de imagen excelente, además supongo que un a un módulo de pantalla en malas condiciones o de mala calidad, poco le importaría si al teléfono le pongo o no una SIM y funcionaría mal de una forma u otra.
En fin, agradezco cualquier colaboración.
Un saludo para todos.


----------



## papirrin (Nov 14, 2020)

Pregunta... la pantalla segun recuerdo del Neo es Amoled, ¿pusiste la generica o la Amoled?
Si es la Amoled pide garantia sin duda, sea esa la falla o no.
Por lo que mencionas podria ser un sobreconsumo de corriente, es decir, cuando no insertas la SIM el celular no enciende los modulos de comunicaciones y no tendria porque consumir mas corriente, lo que haria que funcione sin problemas, al insertar la SIM, el equipo enciende los modulos de comunicaciones y en determinado tiempos consumiria mayor corriente provocando fallos en algunos otros perifericos como el digitalizador del touch etc.
Digo esto para que no descartes la posibilidad que la pantalla no este correctamente fabricada.


----------



## Lucho LP (Nov 15, 2020)

Hola Papirrin! La pantalla original era Amoled, ésta que puse ahora es Oled porque la original no se consigue. Es decir dentro de las genéricas se supone que las Oled son de las mejores...
No descarto nada, lo que decís tiene mucho sentido y es una de las posibilidades que tenía en mente.
Lamentablemente, el mundo de la reparación de móviles acá en argentina, es decepcionante porque dar con repuestos de buena calidad es muy difícil.
Yo no llevo a reparar mis equipos a las casas de telefonía por ese motivo; te ponen cualquier porquería de repuesto, las cosas funcionan a medias porque "es lo que hay", así que prefiero ponerle mis propias porquerías y listo jajaja!
Gracias!!


----------



## papirrin (Nov 15, 2020)

Que yo sepa no hay Oled, me parece que es LCD con backlight, podrias confirmar si es mucho mas gruesa que la original?, yo definitivamente cambiaria la pantalla por otra, no sabes la infinidad de pantallas defectuosas que me han salido y peor aun... lo dificil que es aca que te den garantia, muchas veces tengo que hacer doble compra. Es muy poco frecuente que si el telefono estaba funcionando bien y no recibio ningun golpe extremadamente fuerte el telefono deje de funcionar.


----------



## Lucho LP (Nov 16, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> Que yo sepa no hay Oled, me parece que es LCD con backlight, podrias confirmar si es mucho mas gruesa que la original?, yo definitivamente cambiaria la pantalla por otra, no sabes la infinidad de pantallas defectuosas que me han salido y peor aun... lo dificil que es aca que te den garantia, muchas veces tengo que hacer doble compra. Es muy poco frecuente que si el telefono estaba funcionando bien y no recibio ningun golpe extremadamente fuerte el telefono deje de funcionar.


La pantalla es Oled, no LCD. Es más, solo por curiosidad la miré con el microscopio estando encendida y se pueden ver los leds perfectamente. En cuanto al espesor, es idéntico a la original.
Ese teléfono recibió centenares de golpes, de hecho, cuando quité la pantalla original estaba totalmente destruida...
Abrazo grande!


----------



## Jonnygomez (Abr 14, 2021)

Hola tengo el mismo problema en un Xiaomi 6.solo que la pantalla no la cambié aún. Esta un poco trizada pero anda perfecto sin chip. Pero cuando coloco el chip se pone loco
Como pudiste solucionarlo?


----------



## Lucho LP (May 3, 2021)

Hola, veo un poco tarde tu pregunta. Te pido mil disculpas.
En realidad llegué a la conclusión de que la falla no estaba en la pantalla sino en la placa main, y así quedó, no pude hacer esa comprobación lamentablemente por no disponer de una de esas para probar.
Un abrazo!


----------

